# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Aluminium Window in recent extension bent wont close - gap at top

## jinot1

Hi Everyone..my first post ...thanks for a great forum...thanks for letting me join. 
This window issue has really become evident during the recent bad windy wet weather....the wind was howling through room due to the gaps. 
This extension (brick veneer) was built about 8 yrs ago ..the window is an aluminium single glazed, single pane slide unit 2metres by 1.6metres approx 
Having looked at it...it appears the frame and brick has shifted to the right (standing inside the house standing towards the window looking out)... the right side of the window is near the right corner of the extension. 
Im confused as to whats causing this... I cant see any cracking in the brick work nor in the internal plasterboard...etc... but the difference between the top of the frame and the bottom has to be over an inch... window frame seems plumb at the bottom (vertically) but get to half way and it start going to the right... is this an original construction issue...? just poorly built ...or ?  will get some daylight pictures uploaded tomorrow .... 
any thoughts about this are most appreciated.

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep, some pictures will be great

----------


## shauck

Could it have been installed with packers missing at the top right side and been pulled out of shape? 
For the pics, take off the architraves to have a better look.

----------


## jimfish

If there are no signs of cracking in the brickwork and the brickwork up the window is out off plumb it seems a fair bet that it was built like that.

----------


## jinot1

Thanks for the replies
Jimfish that's what I was thinking...its so far out if it true..I wonder what he was drinking that day!

----------


## melton2

cant tell from that 1 photo... 
Move backwards and take a few photos of the overall window, and a few closer shots of the frame and area of concern.....  
is the reveal level vertically and/or horizontally?

----------


## jinot1

Inside reveal picture...not level vertically gap evident at top...havnt got a small level bubble thing...apologies what are they called? 
Going to do more pictures tomorrow...of the brickwork outside the window on the corner of the extension...by eye it looks to me (standing outside facing window - the brickwork as its nearing the eave is on a lean to the left. Will put a level on the corner and also the outside reveal...no cracking evident neither inside nor outside. the corner.

----------


## Tools

If it has only just happened I would first check the rollers on the window. 
Tools

----------


## jinot1

Hi Tools 
Thanks for your reply....this issue has been there a while....had ignored/forgotten about it until recently...the wind normally blows in the opposite direction so its not noticeable most of the time... plus the window is covered by a blind and insulated curtains.

----------


## jinot1

Another pic

----------


## phild01

What about the fixed pane of glass, what's happening there? Can the camera work be improved a bit!

----------


## jinot1

Hi Phil thanks for your reply and query
The left top half pane and left bottom half pane seems normal...no obvious issues...right bottom half pane seems normal as well 
btw I agree the camera work is average..apologies!  will try to improve. 
with the last picture....see the corner of the walls at the top..seems to my eye to be leaning to the right .anyone else see it ?... checked with the level and its out...but no cracks

----------


## phild01

Ok, is the sliding panel of the same plane or level as the fixed panel?

----------


## droog

With those style of windows there is normally rollers on each bottom corner of the sliding pane, they are adjustable in a vertical plane to adjust the squareness of the sliding pane to the frame and fixed pane.
Have you checked if there is adjustment in the rollers to square up the sliding pane in the frame ?

----------


## jinot1

> Ok, is the sliding panel of the same plane or level as the fixed panel?

  Yep

----------


## jinot1

> With those style of windows there is normally rollers on each bottom corner of the sliding pane, they are adjustable in a vertical plane to adjust the squareness of the sliding pane to the frame and fixed pane.
> Have you checked if there is adjustment in the rollers to square up the sliding pane in the frame ?

  Thanks for your reply droog  ....what I did do today was to use a large screwdriver to lift the bottom left side of the sliding pane to see if it would help ...it didn't..as it seems the frame is so far out of plumb (the last 15% of the right side of the frame to the top leaning right) the rest of the right side frame  to the floor seem reasonably plumb

----------


## phild01

> Yep

  So the fixed pane is skew-if to the window's frame, wonder it hasn't cracked.  So the wall surrounding the window frame is skew-if as well!?

----------


## Boolligan

Really need more pictures.  Take the blind down and show pics of whole area inside and out,  make sure we can see the door in a closde position, we also need to see the to and botom track.  Check for plum with at least a 1.4m long level and check the level of the floor especially at the closed corner.  Check your level for acuracy by spinning it around to see if the display reads the same (it may have been dropped in the store before you purchased it).  Is the house on stumps? 
Finally you will be surprised by how much you can adjust the door by lowering the roller on the right and lifting the left.  Take the door off, check the rollers for operation, make sure they can be adjusted. 
Cheers
Steve

----------

